# New Project Designs from THE GAL LINE - Fall 2014



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

New Project Designs from _THE GAL LINE_ - Fall 2014 


 Available in 1/29th scale 

PRR FM flat car (includes trucks, SV wheels and bearings)
PRR FM flat car for container service with 5 - DD1 containers (includes trucks, SV wheels and bearings)
DODX 68 ft flat cars (includes trucks, SV wheels and bearings)


Available in 1/20.3th scale

D&RGW car side replacement projects
Business car Rico
Business car Edna

Coming this winter - 53’ PRR Express Refer in 1/29th scale.

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice job adding more 1/29 to your line up, look forward to seeing your updated web site.
We need pictures. 

Boo Boo


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm glad your doing more Pennsy cars. The express reefer is a must for me. Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*New projects update*

Here are a couple of pictures of the FM flat model prototype in build progress. I broke my shoulder and arm in 3 places a few weeks ago and have not finished it yet. 

The DD1 container cuts are on my workbench awaiting assembly (they came in 2 days after the accident. Talk about frustrating). The D&RGW car sides are being assembled by my customer and I am awaiting pictures.

Chris, I am also planning an F22 flat and a few other container designs for this winter. 

Alan – www.thegalline.com


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice. Too bad the EBT M-1 project died


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Lorna

 As far as I am concerned it is not dead (just sleeping deeply). Just needs a new champion that likes to build. I have had some discussions about it just recently. I have some new ideas on how to complete the design. 

Alan


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Great looking work your doing Alan.. thank you.
Can you provide a length on the FM flat pictured above!??

Thanks, Dirk


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Dirk

The models deck is 420.9 mm long (16.57 inches)
The full size car is 40 ft.

Alan


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

The FM flatcar looks great, I'll need a few.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*update*

_THE GAL LINE_ web site has been updated with 5 new 1/29th scale projects and 2 new 1/20.3 new car side replacement projects. 
I am still working one handed so pictures of finished models will be a while.

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## jbram (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like to hear more of the EBT M-! Project.

And the cost on the 1:20 crane looks interesting.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

jbram said:


> I would like to hear more of the EBT M-! Project.
> 
> . . .


There is some information on my EBT site, http://www.ebt-in-fn3.info/. I did a full set of drawings which include all 2,000+ rivets. Dave Queener has 33" wheels.
Alan did a pilot cut and we all flinched at the effort needed to insert all those rivets accurately. Here's a photo showing how far we got! 










That was a few years ago, and I decided I wasn't going to push the project any longer, as I had kits and models stacked up waiting for my attention.
As Alan says, there are new thoughts on how to proceed. (I'd like to see the rivets done as a 3D printed strip?) So send me an email if you want adding to my M-1 list.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Jbram


The 1/20 SCALE STEEL YARD CRANE design has been discontinued. It was my first large scale crane and I am not satisfied with the design. Unless I receive firm orders for it, I do not plan on updating it. The test model that is pictured on my website is for sale as is. If you are seriously interested in it contact me directly.


EBT M1. As Peter stated some of the drawings are done and have been sitting on a siding for 4 years. The show stoppers back then were the trucks, roof and the rivets.


I have had a lot of luck with trucks since then and I feel that I have a solution. Same holds true for the roof.


The rivets are a reality that cannot be ignored. From an aesthetics point of view, the rivet patterns play a large part in the overall look of the car. If there was another way to have the rivets apparent on the model (without a major investment like building injection molds) I think that in 4 years we would have come up with it.


I have since switched to Tichy rivets on my designs and have found that I can laser drill the position holes to allow for a snap fit of the rivets. This has made rivet install a lot easier, cleaner and very accurate. 


3D printed rivet strips will not work for this model in that most of the rivets on the prototype are on flat surfaces not strips. 3D printing the car sides would add a new set of problems. First, the cleanup of the side would more than likely destroy the rivets. Second, the side length is 28.5 inches. If you can find a machine that can print that size, the cost at this point in that technology would be very, very high.


My PRR double ended crane model has over 2400 hand placed rivets. My 120 ton steam crane has over 1500 rivets. Can’t beat the results, well worth the effort. The secret to installing rivets is to do some here and there as you build, a hundred or so at a time. You would be amazed at how many you can place in 20 minutes. 


Bottom line, it is not that bad installing rivets and the results make it well worth the effort and enhances the value. 


The M1, in most cases, will be the center point of an EBT collection, let’s do it right.


Alan [email protected]


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*new pictures*

Here are some update photos. Still working one handed so no rivet work yet. 


3D work by Doug's G scale.

Alan
www.thegalline.com


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Any photos or updates on the Edna or the other business car from the Rio Grande Southern?


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi there: Would it be possible to do it in 1/32 scale? in particular the container version.
Its such an iconic PRR car.


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*FM flat car with containers*

Would it be possible to do an FM flat with containers in 1/32 scale, of course. 

If you are interested please contact me at [email protected]

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking cars. May have to get a couple. Later RJD


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

*Latest addition to the GAL fleet*

Here is the latest addition to _THE GAL LINE_ fleet.

53' REA express reefer in 1/29th scale.

Alan
www.thegalline.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice looking!

Will they be on the web site soon?

Greg


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Greg. I am pleased with the way this car came out. I will be updating the website in the next week or so. Price for the reefer has not been determined yet.

I am prepping the car for the trip to York. The car is currently back in the paint shop getting its final clear coat. The ice hatches and platforms have been installed and lettering completed. I will post updated pictures as soon as they are available. I am contemplating a milk tank version for summer release. 

The reefer will be at the LSC D&B Friday night and in the Warrior Run booth Saturday.

This car is the 5th, - 1/29th scale design released by _THE GAL LINE_ in the last 6 months along with 2 - 1/20.3 car side replacement projects. It has been a busy winter here.

All 1/29th scale projects come complete with appropriate: trucks, rivets - nut bolt castings, Sierra Valley steel wheels and brass bearings. 

Available from Doug’s G Scale, are 3D printed detail casting sets specifically designed for these projects. (https://www.shapeways.com/shops/Dougs_G-Scale_Details) 

Alan www.thegalline.com


----------



## virgal (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is a snapshot of the reefer between coats of lacquer.

Alan


----------

